# VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

## fangwen

Today I made some changes to my kernel and recompiled it, now I am not able to boot up my system.

It stopped at this point:

```
VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy
```

and the led light on my CAPS LOCK key flashed at that moment.

I didn't remember any changes related to NFS, so how could I solve this problem?

----------

## eccerr0r

It looks like you probably have NFS root compiled in.  But that's not the problem, you probably also don't have either your disk drivers compiled in or not have the filesystem driver compiled in.  Need more debugging lines to tell exactly what went wrong but those are the main culprits.

When the caps lock and scroll lock lights flash on your keyboard, the kernel is usually in 'panic' and cannot continue running code, whether it ran out of stuff to run or got confused and don't know what to run any more.

----------

## fangwen

I built the disk drivers into kernel following this guide:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-config.xml, but I disabled some default options which I think may cause this problem. Now the error message are as follows:

```
VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda8" or unknown-block(2,0)
```

I double checked my kernel configuration but I really didn't know what was wrong.

If you need any further information, please tell me.

----------

## Jaglover

(2,0)

No driver for HDD controller built into kernel, (but floppy is built in, I personally would do it other way around).

Pay a visit to http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## fangwen

I figured out the problem myself. It was not able to boot up because I excluded the AHCI SATA support.

----------

